# GruvGear Fret Wraps



## Zeetwig (May 17, 2012)

Hi everyone! 

I am a bit intrigued by these
GRUV GEAR · FretWraps String Muters / String Dampeners · MAKE LIFE GRUV
and I was planning on trying them out and see if they are as awesome as they are said to be.

However, I noticed that they come in different sizes:

SM - Fits 4- to 5-string basses, 6-string electric and acoustic guitars
MD - Fits 5- to 6-string basses & 6-string classical guitars
LG - Fits 6- to 7-string basses & 7- to 8-string guitars

I will in a couple of months have the entire spectrum of both basses and guitars, so I need something that works for all my instruments. My question therefore is; does anyone know if the LG size will work for 6 string electric guitar, 4 string bass and 5 string bass too? Cause if not then I need to get a small one too, and since you cannot combine different sizes and only buy same-size packs, it would be very inconvenient...



(Btw mods is this the right section, otherwise please move this to the correct one)


----------



## asilayamazing (May 17, 2012)

Zeetwig said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am a bit intrigued by these
> GRUV GEAR · FretWraps String Muters / String Dampeners · MAKE LIFE GRUV
> ...


looks cool im gonna make from a velcro spandex wrist brace lol im not paying $30.


----------



## Spaceboy (May 17, 2012)

Get a cloth wristband from Wal-Mart for a buck instead.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 17, 2012)

Yeah the large will work for guitar and basses. 

Despite costing a bit they are great for recording and eliminating string noise behind the nut.


----------



## Augminished (May 17, 2012)

I see our very own Fred the Shred has done a video with them. Maybe send him a message. 

They look cool. I had an idea to do the same thing. I might just make my own now though.


----------



## Zeetwig (May 20, 2012)

drawnacrol said:


> Yeah the large will work for guitar and basses.
> 
> Despite costing a bit they are great for recording and eliminating string noise behind the nut.



Ok great!  Then I don't have to buy two sets of them just because they are either too big or too small


----------



## BeyondDan (Feb 18, 2014)

Zeetwig said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am a bit intrigued by these
> GRUV GEAR · FretWraps String Muters / String Dampeners · MAKE LIFE GRUV
> ...



Major necrobump here...but I just can't see that a medium sized one can fit for a 6 string bass but not a 7 string guitar ??? I have a 6 string and a 7 string...i dont want to buy 2 x 3 pack if I only need one for each of my 2 guitars...


----------



## TylerEstes (Feb 18, 2014)

BeyondDan said:


> Major necrobump here...but I just can't see that a medium sized one can fit for a 6 string bass but not a 7 string guitar ??? I have a 6 string and a 7 string...i dont want to buy 2 x 3 pack if I only need one for each of my 2 guitars...



Yeah, I was gonna suggest just getting a medium.

Also, I feel dumb asking this question, but would it make sense to get fret wraps for a guitar with a locking nut? Before I lost my job I would have just ordered a set without asking just because, but now that I'm broke, $30 isn't something I can just throw away anymore  Also, any difference between an actual fret wrap and just a wrist band with some foam?


----------



## Mike (Feb 18, 2014)

TylerEstes said:


> Yeah, I was gonna suggest just getting a medium.
> 
> Also, I feel dumb asking this question, but would it make sense to get fret wraps for a guitar with a locking nut? Before I lost my job I would have just ordered a set without asking just because, but now that I'm broke, $30 isn't something I can just throw away anymore  Also, any difference between an actual fret wrap and just a wrist band with some foam?



Adjustability is one difference. A wrist band will only be one size and may be too loose or too tight in different positions on the neck or above the nut where most people place the fret wrap. The velcro strap on the fret wraps lets you make it as tight or as loose and you want for optimal muting or letting a little excess string ring come through.


----------



## djentychvggs (Feb 20, 2014)

Personally I just use a sock. its adjustable, and most people have them so...


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Feb 20, 2014)

Electrical tape behind the nut. Hands on the fretboard, maybe a sock if I'm recording.


----------



## macgruber (Feb 21, 2014)

they sell mixed size three packs on their website. problem solved.


----------



## MaCkCiTy (Feb 21, 2014)

I got the Sampler pack, even the biggest would be fine for a 6 string, but not the other way around, if I buy them again, it'll all be the larger sized ones!


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Feb 21, 2014)

I got my set this week, medium fits FINE on 7 string Ibanez. So there's you're reference


----------



## BeyondDan (Feb 21, 2014)

ZeroS1gnol said:


> I got my set this week, medium fits FINE on 7 string Ibanez. So there's you're reference



Thanks man!! So if one said that even the larger one fit on a 6 string and you tell me the the medium one fits perfectly on a 7 string....a medium pack is good for me then!!


----------



## MaCkCiTy (Feb 21, 2014)

Well they stretch a lot, but 6 wouldn't cover 8 strings. They are really just glorified hairbands. I'd just say the large would have better dampening capabilities


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 21, 2014)

I have 4 gruv gear fret wraps. one in each size


----------



## PlumbTheDerps (Feb 21, 2014)

1. Buy a $.90 piece of felt at Hobby Lobby
2. Cut it into a 2.5 inch X 2.5 inch square
3. Fold it once horizontally
4. Thread it through the strings behind the nut
5. ?????
6. Actual, literal profit when compared to spending $30


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Feb 22, 2014)

It's a bit steep, but worth it. Behind the nut to dampen is where it usually stays, but you could bring it up on the fretboard to help during tapping. You kind of need that adjustable element & I don't think I can make that as well as Gruv


----------



## Rook (Feb 22, 2014)

I use sweatbands.

Just be aware a lot of the people you see saying they're really great have an affiliation with the company.


----------



## BeforeTheTrial (Feb 22, 2014)

I love my fret wraps. haha


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Feb 22, 2014)

Rook said:


> I use sweatbands.
> 
> Just be aware a lot of the people you see saying they're really great have an affiliation with the company.


I'm not sure who you're referring to or it's just a guess, but it is possible to like a product as a customer. I'm no plant


----------

